# Condiment Holder (Salt, Pepper, Mustard & Ketsup)



## melena (May 24, 2010)

I would like to make a Condiment holder in the form of a picnic table to hold Salt, Pepper, Mustard, Ketsup and knapkins.
Does anyone have plans for such a thing? I have seen them and my wife has to have one.
Thanks 
Mel


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey there Mel. I just did a Google search on "Picnic Table Condiment Holder" and this popped up:

"Plans": http://www.baronbob.com/picnictable-condimentholder.htm

I hope this helps and have fun with the project. Oops, appears to be the product, not the plans. Sorry. Found this downloadable set of plans: "plans": http://www.ebooksolutionstore.com/woodworking/478.htm


----------

